# Hocking Eyes



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello all, 
I am a student at OU and an avid fisherman. I'm really excited to start fishing the hocking regularly after reading old posts. Just curious as to when I should start looking to the river this fall to get into some sauger and saugeye. Also what presentation seems most effective for the fall bite? Thank you 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

You can catch them now but in low numbers. Starts picking up good in Oct.
Try using the simple lure of jig head and white grub slowly bounced or drug on the bottom where fast water meets slow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you Riverwader, in the few hears I've been a member here I've noticed that when it comes to southeastern you have quite the know how. Thank you for all the contributions! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

That is a good presentation, where the back current meets the main river current usually is a little deeper not always but fish wait for food there and are more comfortable in that area. dont be suprised to get on smallmouth bass using that same aproach. if you can get in and wade you can fish some great spots!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I always thought the sauger bite was better in the spring but I admit I haven't fished it in the later fall as much (deer season).


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

I am more than willing to wade just hoping to do so safely! The sauger bite turns back on in the fall even though they aren't spawning, the fish feed as the water cools in preparation for winter when they will feed less 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

As I understand it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

They feed all winter long, some of our best trips on the Ohio have been in Dec/Jan/Feb. I was referring to the bite in the Hocking. There's a big push of them up the river in the spring and the bite can be ridiculously hot.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

How far from athens is the Belleville lock and dam?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

youngunner said:


> How far from athens is the Belleville lock and dam?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'd ballpark it at 45 minutes or so. That's going down US50 to Coolville, SR144 to Hockingport, SR124 to the dam past Reedsville. Racine Dam is not that different time wise, maybe a hair longer, but you get to fish the tailrace side on the Ohio side. At Belleville it's the locks side.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Younggunner, if You wade around Athens You should be ok, the water is about 3-5 foot deep in almost every spot You will only find a few spots any deeper


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

TheCream said:


> I always thought the sauger bite was better in the spring but I admit I haven't fished it in the later fall as much (deer season).


You are right the spring bite is far and away better, but I've caught bigger fish in the fall




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Reading this post made me smile a little.

I'm from Cleveland but attended OU from 1990-1994. As a freshmen, I was the only guy in my dorm who kept two fishing rods and a tackle box in his room. 

I always had better luck at Strouds Run. However, if you're without a car, it's obviously a little difficult to get there.

As an aside, one of my favorite college memories was filling my 17 foot aluminum canoe with ice and beer for a party on Kurtz Street my senior year. The canoe contained all the ice and the beer remained cold.

Study hard and have fun while you're down there. It's a very enjoyable period of your life.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2012)

Been catching saugers around athens regularly over the past 2 weeks. One a couple days ago topped out at 17 in. Been some nice white bass mixed in as well up to 14 in. Also got my fist bona-fide walleye out of the hocking a couple weeks ago. No size to it but still exciting.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Been catching saugers around athens regularly over the past 2 weeks. One a couple days ago topped out at 17 in. Been some nice white bass mixed in as well up to 14 in. Also got my fist bona-fide walleye out of the hocking a couple weeks ago. No size to it but still exciting.


I caught my only Hocking walleye a few years ago, also a small one. Maybe 8-9". Good sign, though!


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been catching a few smallmouth around so far, no sauger yet. No smallmouth to write home about but still a great time! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Enjoy it, will definitely be the best time of your life. It is OK to be caught up in saugeyes, but do not forget the smallmouth fishery in the hocking, a great starting point is rockbridge up by clear creek n work towards Nelsonville. Do yourself a favor, get a kayak n carrier for your car n explore. Variety is the spice of life and that applies in many ways in good old Athens. Also, I may recommend getting into waterfowl hunting, deer hunting and trapping while your down there. Strouds and the hocking are excellent for ducks n geese. Hocking graduate advice for ya. O ya don't get kicked out of OU for anything stupid n keep ur grades up- Have FUN!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

youngunner said:


> I've been catching a few smallmouth around so far, no sauger yet. No smallmouth to write home about but still a great time!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If You want bigger Smallies You will havering go above Athens, more in the Nelsonville, or The Plains area



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

